# Alpha 1993 ? Any Good,



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

looking for one, are they any good,

thanks

paul


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes for a cheap beater you cant beat em and they feel far more watch then they cost,But they scratch easy and look beat up very quickly so beware not to abuse them.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

I have an Alpha GMT










Excellent value for money :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve had a few good VFM, build quality not upto Seiko standard but good nonetheless. I can`t say I noticed any problems regarding them being susceptable to scratching :huh:


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

I picked up an Alpha GMT of this forum. It feels like a substantial watch and I think it looks smart. However, the cyclops wasn't fitted straight (so I removed it) and when setting the watch it feels a bit "loose" and like some of the cogs are slipping. Having said that it sets ok and keeps good time. I paid about Â£35 which I think all told was a bargain.

Best,

Paul


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

:groan: oh this could be fun! 

I had one for a few weeks purely out of curiosity and wrote about it HERE

Use the search facility on the general forum - there are dozens of similar threads LIKE THIS

AND THIS!

Happy seraching!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

be aware of the extra $18 shipping (after purchase







) and possible import duty and parcel force fees on top of listed price, if you buy from the website.

very happy with my alpha (24 hr mil) but then it also needed a new('ish) strap so value for money wise i would say fair to middling.

decent beater though if you get a good one - best bought used imho.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks guys for all the info, it looks a ok watch for everyday use, and a good price, does anyone no a good place on the net to get one from,

thanks

paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

zed4130 said:


> thanks guys for all the info, it looks a ok watch for everyday use, and a good price, does anyone no a good place on the net to get one from,
> 
> thanks
> 
> paul


Google alpha-watch

Check out the chronographs. Some have the Seagull movement for $132!]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> be aware of the extra *$18* shipping (after purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity is that Hong Kong $ or US $

I have sort of revised my opinion on these a bit, although you can buy them for about a fiver over there and that's about all there worth, I'll concede that you couldn't go, get one and bring it back for the said thirty or so quid you pay here so if it it's a blatent Omega/Rolex/Breitling rip off that you want they are probably as good as you'll get for that sort of money. h34r:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > be aware of the extra *$18* shipping (after purchase
> ...


_*Leave it!!!*_


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


My lips are sealed

Till the next time

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I`ll be ready...










:lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Avoiding the emotional response that always follows Alpha watches, Iâ€™ll make clinical comment instead.

When the interest rate was much more favourable and before the introduction of the $18 shipping charge, Alpha watches were outstanding value for money despite their shortcomings, in a materiel sense.

Alpha should move away from the screw type bracelet pins, it isnâ€™t really a selling point unless they are of better quality than the ones we are currently seeing. The â€œSpeedmaster- alikeâ€ I have has push- pins in its bracelet and they work perfectly. Iâ€™ll bet they are a bit cheaper to make too.

The movements seem to be a mixed bag, but each of the three Alpha â€œOmega- alikesâ€ I own could have been better regulated out of the factory, and they have been since. But Alpha isnâ€™t the only watchmaker that thinks we need a watch to gain 20 seconds a day to be the norm, is it (insert name here)? 

If you have a little knowledge of how mechanical watches work and are prepared to put a little effort into them they are quite an attractive proposition, even at todayâ€™s higher price.

I bought my three â€œOmega- alikesâ€ to help me decide which original Omega I would eventually buy, sadly my circumstances changed and I could no longer put my selfish hobby before my real duty.

I still have my Alphas, not an Omega. Perhaps Iâ€™ll be selfish enough to buy a real Seamaster when I lose my sense of duty?

A mint Illinois Chieftain would test that sense of duty to its limit though. h34r:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

the thing is i dont want one of these because they look like a omega or rolex and im sorry if these watches offend real omega and rolex watche owners, But we all cant afford these top end watches , all i wanted to know is if these are good for the money, if there rubbish then fair enough, but they sound ok for the cash, i mean i wear a cheap slava everyday and it runs amazing for what i paid,and if it gets broke ill buy another, TBH i can never see me paying thousands for a watch as have higher family commitments at the moment, but you never know could win the lottery lol, thanks everyone for the comments,

paul


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> be aware of the extra $18 shipping (after purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very polite re the extra shipping fee:

"

Hi Sir,

As ship to Italy,UK, France,Spain ,Belgium & Germany is too risky, the post office will steal the watch, and parcel alway get lost even we ship the item by registered airmail. Then Buyer never recieve the item and complain with us due to the parcel stolen by the post at the end. We are suggest to add usd18.00 for the shipping cost for the EMS shipment so that you can receive the parcel safe and smoothly, For your information, the shipping charge is for the EMS shipment NOT our company want to get the extra profit in this transaction, we just want every buyer can get the parcel promptly and safe., But this is our recommendation not the hard pushing to buyer must add the EMS shipping charge for this transaction. Please well understand and settle the shipping charge if you agree. thanks.

However, If you insist to send by registered airmail , our company will not take the responsibility on the risky if you don't recieve the parcel, since if send by registered airmail. It will be get lost easily so our company will not to take any responsibility on this. Don't worry, we can still provide the tracking number to chase the parcel when you prefer the registered airmail. Please let us know your final decision.

Looking forward your reply.

Best regards,

ALPHA WATCH"

LOL


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

well i got a "good one" and the mil 24 hr is the only one i dont think is a rip off of another watch.

so i am fairly happy. but that said doubt i will be buying any more from them.

there is lots of good value stuff around from invicta to orient to all kinds of vintage - just a matter of looking around.


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

Waiting on one now so lets hope its a good one......


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

judeep said:


> Waiting on one now so lets hope its a good one......


It's here and it is. First impressions are very good, "feels" a lot more than it is and looks good as well


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

judeep said:


> judeep said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting on one now so lets hope its a good one......
> ...


were and how much mate,

paul


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

rubbish piccie of mine on the friday thread.


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> judeep said:
> 
> 
> > judeep said:
> ...


Got it from their website and it came it at Â£47 with the extra postage fee. I'd def buy another one.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

judeep said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > judeep said:
> ...


thanks mate im off to check it out,

paul


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> judeep said:
> 
> 
> > zed4130 said:
> ...


Did you deal? Think I'm gonna get one a month


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

judeep said:


> Got it from their website and it came it at Â£47 with the extra postage fee. I'd def buy another one.


 so no import duty or parcel force fees then?


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

just been on there site, some very nice watches on there, free P&P next month im going to get one, what one im not sure yet ,to many to choose from lol

paul


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> judeep said:
> 
> 
> > Got it from their website and it came it at Â£47 with the extra postage fee. I'd def buy another one.
> ...


Not here no. They marked it "trade watch sample" and parcel force just delivered it.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My "Submariner" turned up today - despite my telling them to bog off with their additional $18 special delivery!

How do they do it for Â£30 ???




























The Orient version at twice the price isn't twice the quality!



















For the price - an Alpha is amazing, and great as a beater.

Obviously I'm not stupid enough to suggest any other similarities apart from the design cues, to a real one, it has "probably" made up my mind that I wouldn't pay thousands for a real one either - despite quite liking the design... I think I'll be able to cap my madness at a grand h34r:

Not a bad price range Â£30 -Â£1k


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> My "Submariner" turned up today - despite my telling them to bog off with their additional $18 special delivery!
> 
> How do they do it for Â£30 ???
> 
> ...


I think both the Alpha & Orient are great for those people who like the design but are not able or willing to pay the price of the real item :thumbsup:

Oh & just to remind Mr Bond....

I`m still ready :wink2:


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> My "Submariner" turned up today - despite my telling them to bog off with their additional $18 special delivery!
> 
> How do they do it for Â£30 ???
> 
> ...


Thats the one I had arrive today!!! I really don't know how they do it either. If the REALEX is say Â£3500 it should be at least Â£1500 IMHO. I've decided to buy one a month from them


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh & just to remind Mr Bond....
> 
> I`m still ready :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh & just to remind Mr Bond....
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> My "Submariner" turned up today - despite my telling them to bog off with their additional $18 special delivery!
> 
> How do they do it for Â£30 ???
> 
> ...


Nice pictures, glad you're pleased with it.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Stan said:


> Nice pictures, glad you're pleased with it.


Thanks Stan - how could one be not pleased with a thirty quid auto... ???

Should have taken a group shot whilst I had the camera out 










+










=


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No Steve, thank you for an honest appraisal of the Alpha watches you own. 

I decided the watch I would most like to own is the Omega Seamaster Pro thanks to the Alpha â€œversionâ€ I have. The Alpha is what it is, but I would prefer a Seamaster quartz anyway, though with a much better movement than the one they palm us off with (thereâ€™s nothing wrong with that movement, but it probably costs Omega less than $10 a pop, Omega should outfit it with something better for the price itâ€™s charging) but thatâ€™s how the market goes.

Itâ€™s a shame Alpha doesnâ€™t offer more of its designs with good quality jewelled quartz movements rather than the variable mechanical movements it currently offers.

Not that I'm complaining about Alpha watches at the price they are sold for, of course.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I know Alpha's are contentious subject - but for me...










lead, via a couple of steps, to...










...and over on the other forum, there's chat about how having an MM has convinced some to buy a Pan.

One would like to think that success at cloning watches would eventually lead Alpha to designing some of their own but I'm not sure that's the Chinese way of business. Alpha have a successful business doing what they do & probably don't see any reason to change.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think they look really good for the money ,if you can afford the real thing good on ya, but if not these are good looking watches, im going to get one next month,

paul


----------

